# Debian turns 22!



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2015)

As per: https://bits.debian.org/2015/08/22-birthday-debian.html Debian turns 22!

Whew!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 18, 2015)

Been on Debian since '95 - here's hoping for 20+ more years!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 18, 2015)

Dang!  Debian's first year out of college and working!


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 18, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Dang!  Debian's first year out of college and working!



Was that long ago ?   

Debian still strong. Best flavor yet.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 18, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> HalfEatenPie said:
> 
> 
> > Dang!  Debian's first year out of college and working!
> ...


Debian's still a newbie drinker with only one year under its belt


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 18, 2015)

> Debian's still a newbie drinker with only one year under its belt



I dunno about your rigs, but my Debian installs have been heavy drinkers for years


----------



## zed (Aug 18, 2015)

*insert systemd bitching here*


----------

